# NorthRock XC6 or Schwinn Protocol 1.0?



## joesmithf1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi All,

Which one of this is a better investment, or best bang for the buck? Order of importances to me are: durability, design/style, comfort, price. I am NOT a mountain biker; just want a bike for day-to-day use and for camping once or twice in a year. I have also attached pictures.
*
Northrock XC6:*

Price: $324
Aluminum "lightweight" frame 
Shimano Altus shifters - 24 speeds 
SR suntour XCT V2 fork
Ninja 26x2.10 tires
Shimano crank
Tektro IO Disc brakes with shimano EF50 levers
KMC Chain
Acera rear derailleur

*Schwinn Protocol 1.0*
Price: $245 
dual-suspension with a forgiving steel rear triangle. 24-speeds with Shimano EF-50 trigger shifters 
• 26" Men's mountain bike 
• Aluminum dual suspension frame smoothes the ride. 
• Rust-resistant frame 
• Suntour suspension fork. 
• Shimano EZ-Fire shifters 
• 24 Speeds with Shimano Altus. 
• Front Promax disc with rear linear pull brakes 
• SR Suntour alloy 3-piece crank 
• Double walled alloy rims are light and strong 
• Fat 2.35"W all-terrain tires 
• 26" Alloy wheels


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

$300 full-suspension bikes are total garbage.

There's another thread on this site, maybe on the General forum, in which a number of different owners of the Northrock talk about their experiences with it. I think the bottom line was that the components are good, but Costco isn't necessarily getting them assembled properly. If you can do it yourself, it may be the best value. Otherwise, go to a bike shop and get something for whatever your budget is. Your dollar will go further if you buy used.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd stay away from the Schwinn, it probably weighs well over 40lbs, is assembled horribly by a 16 year old with no bike mechanic training, has bottom of the barrel components and will not handle much more than a smooth dirt road without risking an epic failure. The Northrock still doesn't have great components, but they're better. It will weigh less and probably be a much better candidate for upgrades down the line and it will be able to be repaired with normal components at a bike shop.


----------

